
How I'm going to learn Erlang - oscardelben
http://blog.oscardelben.com/content/2008/12/how-im-going-to-learn-erlang.html
======
jgrahamc
I could never learn something like that, I learn by actually doing. For
example, when I wanted to learn Perl (this was a while ago...) I started to
write POPFile in it. The only way I could get sufficiently motivated was by
writing some code that others would see and use. Nothing like peer pressure!

~~~
oscardelben
That's interesting, I actually plan to use half of my time scheduled to do
practical programming using Erlang. But this is only for the first month,
where I want to set up a good understanding of the language, then I can use it
for real projects. I totally agree that practice is the best thing to do.

